# 80-100 Grams of Protein/Day - Menu Ideas?



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm no-dairy (ds is allergic and breastfeeding) and eggs seriously give me the willies







while pregnant, what can I eat to get my 80-100 grams of protein per day?

What snacks besides sea salted bagel chips (only thing interesting right now) could I eat?

What are good, easy meals? Should I just get out a side of beef in the morning and gnaw on it all day? :LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

When I was preggo and finding it hard to eat at all never mind large volumes of protein, I got in a lot of it by eating smoothies and protein shakes. Can you eat soy? There are some flavored protein shakes that I was able to get down when there was room for nothing!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Bean dishes like tamale pie and burritos, tofu stir-fries, If you are not vegetarian: wild fish (the not high mercury kind) wild salmon, halibut, mahi mahi are good, poultry, etc.
Tempeh - we make tempeh burgers and tempeh loaf, bean and nut loaf, for snacks apple slices with almond butter, hummus and carrot sticks or pita,

Actually, if you pm me, I have a list of high-protein recipes for pregnancy from my book - I can give you the list and will send you recipes if you want.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I worried about how I'd get in enough protein, too... until I started keeping track of my protein. It adds up really fast! A little bit of meat with most meals will get you there very easily.

Here's a sample menu:
Breakfast:
Oatmeal: 13 g.
Banana: 2 g.
Lunch:
Salad (spinach, broccoli, peppers, carrots): 2 g.
4 oz. turkey breast: 34 g.
2 slices whole wheat bread: 3 g.
Dinner:
4 oz. wild coho salmon: 34 g.
1 c. cooked brown rice: 5 g.
1 c. sauteed kale: 2 g.
1 c. strawberries: 1 g.

Total: 96 g.

And that doesn't count any snacks. You could cut out one of the servings of meat if you're snacking on fairly high protein things (hummus, nuts, is your ds able to handle goat's milk dairy products?, whole grain items). You could also make a larger serving of meat for one meal instead of two small servings. A six ounce bison ribeye steak gave me 53 g. of protein. With that for dinner, and neither the turkey nor the salmon, you still have 81 g.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's a list of snack ideas:

Quick Snack Ideas

-Whole grain toast with tahini or cream cheese and banana slices
-Toasted English muffins with cottage cheese and fresh fruit slices
-Whole grain bagel with almond butter, mashed avocado, or cream cheese
-Crackers with nut/seed butter or cheese
-Hard-boiled egg with crackers or bread
-Cottage cheese (dairy or nondairy) with fresh fruit or vegetables
-Cottage cheese (dairy or nondairy) and applesauce
-Fresh fruit or raw vegetables and cheese
-Fresh fruit and nuts or seeds
-Raw vegetables with nut/seed butter or cream cheese
-Hummus (page xxx) with raw vegetables, pita triangles, or crackers
-Easy Bean Dip (page xxx) with raw vegetables, pita triangles, or crackers
-Creamy Watercress Dip (page xxx) with raw vegetables, pita triangles, or crackers
-Yogurt with Millet Crunch Granola (page xxx)
-Müesli (page xxx)
-Cold or hot cereal with fruit and nuts/seeds
-Leftovers from breakfast or dinner
-Leftover salad
-Leftover soup or stew
-Smoothies (page xxx)
-Half sandwich
-Apple or pear slices with nut or seed butter for dipping
-Oranges or strawberries with yogurt for dipping
-Fruit salad topped with yogurt, cottage cheese, nuts, or seeds
-Bread chunks dipped in olive or flaxseed oil


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I agree with the protien shake idea- this saved me during my pregnancies..
I use a no- soy/sugar/dairy food-based protien by Rainbow Light- called protien energizer
mix with juice/fruit/non-dairy milk..

Congrats on babe!!!


----------

